# Outlook 2007 "you made changes to another copy of this item"



## CWTTech (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello everyone,

We are having an issue with outlook 2007 where we continue to get the message "You have made changes to another copy of this item. this is the most recent version. Click here to see the other versions." when our user (Boss) views her contacts. Exchange is running in cache mode and we have already rebuilt the .ost files and the error still occurs. Does anyone have any idea how to solve this issue.


----------

